# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD - Sưu tầm - Dò tâm - edge center

## CKD

Thấy mấy bác cứ khoái probe probe... đồ xịn thì em chưa có cơ hội dùng qua, nhưng đồ cơ thì em chơi món này rồi.
Spec bảo là độ chính xác đến 0.005, nhưng em dùng với máy có pulscale 0.001 thì thấy nó có thể chính xác đến 0.001-0.002 luôn ạ (tức DRO nhảy 1 số thì phát hiện được trên edge ạ). Còn thực tế có chính xác đến mức ấy không thì e không có cơ sở để xác định, chỉ có cách tin vào mấy cái pulscale và DRO thôi ạ.

Vài cái clip hướng dẩn cách dùng edge center.

----------


## CKD



----------


## duonghoang

Em thì dùng cách cứ cho dao chạy vào nhìn bằng mắt thường thấy nó ăn phôi một tí là set zero, xong lấy phần đối diện lấy toạ độ chia đôi là ra tâm. Chắc rằng có sai số nhưng với những đồ chơi của em thì chấp nhận được ^^.

----------


## huanpt

Bữa mua cái dò tâm để khoan mấy cái mặt bích. Mất 200k chỉ dùng có 1 lần. Giờ tìm lại không biết ở đâu.

----------


## thangnm

Em muốn có 1-2 cái này,bác nào có đồ nhật còn dùng tốt để cho em nhé.

----------


## anhcos

Cái dầu dò bị lệch trông hay phết, nhưng phải nhìn trực quan bằng mắt khi thấy đồng tâm là được.

Nếu dùng dầu dò, nếu cài đặt tín hiệu input là đầu dò (PROBE) thì vẫn có chuyển động sau khi vướng đầu dò, còn nếu cài đặt là LIMIT thì nó sẽ dừng ngay tức khắc.
Lúc đó cứ override limit mà dò 4 vị trí là ra tâm thôi.

Trường hợp dùng đầu dò cài đặt input signal là PROBE, mấy bác lưu code này thành file nc và chạy trên mach3, nó sẽ tự dò 4 góc và đặt lại tâm sau khi cọng trừ nhân chia xong.

Code này khá rắc rối, có thể đặt biến, lưu biến và cộng trừ nhân chia trong đó nhé. Trích từ tài liệu Mill của Mach3.



```
N010 (probe to find center and diameter of circular hole) 
N020 (This program will not run as given here. You have to) 
N030 (insert numbers in place of <description of number>.) 
N040 (Delete lines N020, N030, and N040 when you do that.) 
N050 G0 Z <Z-value of retracted position> F <feed rate> 
N060 #1001=<nominal X-value of hole center> 
N070 #1002=<nominal Y-value of hole center> 
N080 #1003=<some Z-value inside the hole> 
N090 #1004=<probe tip radius> 
N100 #1005=[<nominal hole diameter>/2.0 - #1004] 
N110 G0 X#1001 Y#1002 (move above nominal hole center) 
N120 G0 Z#1003 (move into hole - to be cautious, substitute G1 for G0 here) 
N130 G31 X[#1001 + #1005] (probe +X side of hole) 
N140 #1011=#2000 (save results) 
N150 G0 X#1001 Y#1002 (back to center of hole) 
N160 G31 X[#1001 - #1005] (probe -X side of hole) 
N170 #1021=[[#1011 + #2000] / 2.0] (find pretty good X-value of hole center)

N180 G0 X#1021 Y#1002 (back to center of hole) 
N190 G31 Y[#1002 + #1005] (probe +Y side of hole) 
N200 #1012=#2001 (save results) 
N210 G0 X#1021 Y#1002 (back to center of hole) 
N220 G31 Y[#1002 - #1005] (probe -Y side of hole) 
N230 #1022=[[#1012 + #2001] / 2.0] (find very good Y-value of hole center) 
N240 #1014=[#1012 - #2001 + [2 * #1004]] (find hole diameter in Y-direction)

N250 G0 X#1021 Y#1022 (back to center of hole) 
N260 G31 X[#1021 + #1005] (probe +X side of hole) 
N270 #1031=#2000 (save results) 
N280 G0 X#1021 Y#1022 (back to center of hole) 
N290 G31 X[#1021 - #1005] (probe -X side of hole) 
N300 #1041=[[#1031 + #2000] / 2.0] (find very good X-value of hole center) 
N310 #1024=[#1031 - #2000 + [2 * #1004]] (find hole diameter in X-direction)

N320 #1034=[[#1014 + #1024] / 2.0] (find average hole diameter) 
N330 #1035=[#1024 - #1014] (find difference in hole diameters) 
N340 G0 X#1041 Y#1022 (back to center of hole) 
N350 M2 (that's all, folks)  

Figure 10.5 - Code to Probe Hole 
In figure 10.5 an entry of the form <description of number> is meant to be replaced by an
actual number that matches the description of number. After this section of code has
executed, the X-value of the center will be in parameter 1041, the Y-value of the center in
parameter 1022, and the diameter in parameter 1034. In addition, the diameter parallel to
the X-axis will be in parameter 1024, the diameter parallel to the Y-axis in parameter 1014,
and the difference (an indicator of circularity) in parameter 1035. The probe tip will be in
the hole at the XY center of the hole.
```

Giờ mình đang kẹt tí, sẽ viết code kỹ hơn và quay video cho mấy bác xem.

----------


## CKD

Dùng lệnh G31 [Xxx] [Yxx] [Zxx] [Fxx] là được mà bác..
Trong đó
- Xxx, Yxx, Zxx là các tọa độ tương ứng. Nếu nó chạy tới tọa độ xyz mà vẫn chưa chạm thì nó tự dừng.
- Fxx là tốc độ di chuyển (feedrate)
- Nếu đang di chuyển mà có tín hiệu probe (digizing) thì dừng lại ngay lập tức.. không chạy tiếp đâu  :Wink: .

Cái code mà bác anhcos đưa lên phía trên là từ tài liệu Mach3. Mục đích là lấy tâm lỗ tròn. Khá đơn giản chỉ có vài thành phần
- biến tham số (_#100x_) tọa độ điểm cần lấy tâm. Các tham số # này có thể là các param có sẳn của Mach3 hoặc do người dùng tự định nghĩa.
- các lệnh Gcode đơn giản
- biến tọa độ (_#10xx_) lưu tạm trong quá trình dò.

Cách thức vận hành.
- Edit trước các tham số cần thiết (từ dòng N50-N100)
- Di chuyển đến vị trí cần tìm, Z tuột xuống (N110-N120).
- Di chuyển tìm vị trí theo phương X, chạy theo chiều ngược lại, chạy về điểm 1/2 X vừa tìm được (N130-N180).
- Di chuyển tìm vị trí theo phương Y, chạy theo chiều ngược lại, chạy về điểm 1/2 Y vừa tìm được (N190-N250).
- Tiếp tục tìm lại điểm X theo phương X, về điểm 1/2 vừa tìm được (N250-N330).
- Di chuyển về tâm đã tìm được (N340)
Xong

----------

